# My roses are dying :(



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

How do you nurse roses back from freeze damage?



A few weeks back it got down to 27F for several hours over night. A week or so before we likewise had a late freeze.

Latest frost on record.

Beforehand they looked fabulous.

I have sprayed with Propacanazole and dawn for black spot and rose slugs. Rose slugs have been a non issue.

The foliage is all yellowing and dying.

Is this just the freeze or could something else be going on?

My only other hypothesis is the Propacanazole i blanket sprayed may have been contaminated with some herbicide, but nothing else shows damage at all in that area.

Paging @bernstem


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Roses should be OK with those temps except for the newest of growth, but it does look like frost damage. Maybe it got colder or stayed cold longer in that area. I'm not sure there is anything to really do but wait.

Another thing to consider would be nutrient deficiency. I wouldn't expect it to hit that fast or hard, but it may have weakened them to frost? Have you ever soil tested the garden?

Roses can be very sensitive to some herbicides - Glyphosate especially so that is a possibility.

Honestly, I'm leaning toward cold or herbicide, but don't have anything specific. Some close ups of the damaged leaves and shoots might help.

As an aside, I have never had good luck with Propiconazole for black spot. Has it worked well for you in the past?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks, @bernstem

I did overfertilize a bit this year. Then I found out my daughter had tried to help and fertilized as well lol. We removed her fertilizer and there was only a tinge of burn damage that was improving.

There is much talk on local shows about the rose damage this month so I think that's part of it.

The spray bottle I use for propacanazole had glyphosate in it but I rinsed it out a lot.

I blanket spray Propacanazole on the lawn for preventative so I put the leftovers in spray bottles and use for garden areas. I think it helps, but maybe it's not that curative.

Black spot is always a problem for me. What's your favorite?

I also have daconil around.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Daconil is good, but not systemic - I use it for outbreak treatment. I use Tebuconazole (Bayer Advanced) for prevention since it is systemic. Same class as Propi, but works better. I also overspray from the lawn to the roses with Propi. 

Mature roses take a lot of fertilizer to burn. Their roots go pretty deep, though they do have a lot of surface feeder roots.

If a lot people in your area are seeing the same thing, I would lean further toward frost (unless you ran around spraying/fertilizing their roses too...:crazy. That is good since the roses should recover, though initial blooming and likely most of the season's performance will be hurt.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I sure hope so. I'm so disappointed in myself for not covering them with a tarp.

But it's so bad i think herbicide damage may be there too. It had to have come from the propicanizole I applied to the lawn. Maybe something was in the bottom of that tank. But I sprayed that on peonies, everything. No damage.

2 hydrangeas completely died to the ground but are resurrecting.

Anyways, cant do anything about it now but wait.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Hydrangeas are pretty resilient, but needs daily water in summer months. Ours took a beating in spring, but are coming back. Lost one rose, though. The warm winter made everything start sprouting in March and then we had cold temperatures on and off.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

greencare said:


> Hydrangeas are pretty resilient, but needs daily water in summer months. Ours took a beating in spring, but are coming back. Lost one rose, though. The warm winter made everything start sprouting in March and then we had cold temperatures on and off.


Mine are bouncing back nicely.

@bernstem I am thinking my rose damage is more herbicide related now.

I found a rose in another location that I applied no spray to and its foliage is very healthy.

My best guess is there was residual glyphosate in my spray bottle or something nasty in the bottom of my big sprayer that the roses didnt like, like 24D or FAS.

Uggggh.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is a bummer. I actually have a separate sprayer for the roses for the same reason.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Just to follow up, I'm certain it's herbicide damage. Very frustrated with myself for being cheap and taking a risk. Something must have been left in the bottom of my big tank sprayer they didn't like. 24D was the last herbicide I sprayed. Another possibility is burn from AS on the foliage. It's possible that was in the tank.

Lesson learned.

Looks like some will survive, but I think most are lost.

I am trimming away anything that turns brown.

The David Austins are faring better than the less designer roses like Don Juan, Peace Roses etc.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That sucks. I lose 2-3 roses per year to something. Usually cold or rabbits. I figure it is an opportunity to try something new.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

@bernstem @HoosierLawnGnome

bernstem, this was the hard frost I had wrote to you previously about

HLG, I thought I was going to lose a butterfly bush (I don't know the actual name), but it came back from the hard frost. Didn't do much for a couple weeks but it's growing now. **I know your rose bushes were not due to the hard frost though, but it was something I was worried about as well.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I looked at that thread. I missed the question about Butterfly bushes. They tolerate frosts well and will behave like perennial bushes in colder climates. My Butterfly bush dies back to the ground every year.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

beardizzle1 said:


> @bernstem @HoosierLawnGnome
> 
> bernstem, this was the hard frost I had wrote to you previously about
> 
> HLG, I thought I was going to lose a butterfly bush (I don't know the actual name), but it came back from the hard frost. Didn't do much for a couple weeks but it's growing now. **I know your rose bushes were not due to the hard frost though, but it was something I was worried about as well.


Yeah, the timing threw me off.

I did have some plants get hit hard by our record low 27 in May, but with the exception of one specimen, hosta, they have bounced back beautifully.

A few of my roses are going to make it. Looks like I get to replant roses!

@bernstem I'm thinking of buying some 2 gallon David Austins so I can get them going this year yet. Otherwise, it's bare roots next spring.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Lots of places will ship container roses this fall. I personally like own root roses. I buy a lot from Heirloom roses. They will also give you a rose ID stake with the rose name on it for a bit more $.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, I like to label mine for sure.

Looks like my Munstead Wood is sending up a new cane, the Falstaff is mostly green and has foliage, and the Susan Williams-Ellis still has some growth. The Olivia Rose Austin is not doing well.

My heirloom roses from grandma's estate are dead above the ground, save for some green canes here and there - I'm least optimistic they'll turn around.

I went through and trimmed things way back, removing anything dead. There's still some life in the middle of some canes.

I gave anything showing signs of new growth a little bit of milorganite. We're watering them daily now. I'm kind of curious to see if I can resurrect some anyways. Kind of a challenge.

The roots seem to be ok, so who knows??


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bernstem said:


> That sucks. I lose 2-3 roses per year to something. Usually cold or rabbits. I figure it is an opportunity to try something new.


I wrap mine in the winter with bird netting for animal damage. Good luck so far.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004RA0O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks. I lose 2-3 roses per year to something. Usually cold or rabbits. I figure it is an opportunity to try something new.
> ...


What about deers which bite off all new growth, and introduces fungus/infection, killing the plant slowly?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

greencare said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


I used it over my larger burning bushes and had no issues. We don't get many deer though but have had a few. Of course, burning bushes are hard to kill as the rabbits ate them down to almost nothing the first year and they're back bad as ever :lol:

I initially was using screened burlap to cover everything but the bird netting is cheaper and easier to work with.

I imagine if anything is hungry enough it could probably work it off.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Every year, spider mites tries to kill our burning bushes, but these guys bounce back like nothing happened. This year, I decided not to trim them in the spring as I find spider mites don't like too much movement. Noticed that our potted plants which had spider mites infestation when stored indoors in winter immediately went back to normal after putting them outside for spring.

But deers are something else. A pest I haven't figured out how to block other than through persistent spraying of 'Liquid Fence' every weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

greencare said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


Oh Liquid Fence! Couldn't even stomach spraying that stuff. My wife tried it and that's what led me to covering the bushes with the burlap. Tied off with twine and nothing could get to them.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Good news.

Several of the Rose's have sent up new shoots.

I have been watering them, trimming dead branches back, and a very light fertilization with milorganite.

Munstead rose coming back strong



Falstaff


White david austin I cant remember 


Don Juan


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is great!


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I figured there was no need to start a new thread about this.

I watered and fertilized about a week ago. We've been having some high 80s temps and now my rose petals are dying off. Do roses need very frequent watering even though I watered deep?

I watered them again the other day but petals still haven't returned.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Roses should only need watering once a week or less unless they are newly planted, but that is assuming they are healthy, have a good root system, are growing in healthy garden soil, etc. It is possible they have some fertilizer or chemical burn. It may also be a fungus. If you post pictures that may help.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

My guess is fertilizer burn. I had been very negligent on watering and feeding because I was ironing out my lawn regimen. When I was ready to go, I mixed up the Miracle Gro that I had and fed everything. I gave deep waterings too because it's been hot, and like I said, I hadn't been doing anything. So I was trying to play catch up.

Surprisingly, these are the only things impacted. The tomatoes that I am growing (and a few other veggies) still see to be leafy, and some other plants that I have are okay. But these roses look beat up. Not sure what this means. For the second picture, there was a lot of blooms. So that is actually really disappointing to see.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@turfnsurf The flowers are very sensitive to spray fertilizer. If you don't wash them off immediately, they will wilt and brown. That looks like the top picture. It also looks like some fertilizer salt on the leaves. The bottom picture just looks like spent blooms. If you deadhead them, the rose may rebloom faster depending on type. Floribundas and shrub roses (the top might be one of these) don't care as much if you don't deadhead them. Climbing roses (the bottom?) also don't care as much. Hybrid Tea roses, though, respond well to removing spent blooms. Neither really look like Hybrid Tea roses.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

bernstem said:


> @turfnsurf The flowers are very sensitive to spray fertilizer. If you don't wash them off immediately, they will wilt and brown. That looks like the top picture. It also looks like some fertilizer salt on the leaves. The bottom picture just looks like spent blooms. If you deadhead them, the rose may rebloom faster depending on type. Floribundas and shrub roses (the top might be one of these) don't care as much if you don't deadhead them. Climbing roses (the bottom?) also don't care as much. Hybrid Tea roses, though, respond well to removing spent blooms. Neither really look like Hybrid Tea roses.


Are spent blooms when the plant releases leaves because of too much heat (so they get rid of them so as to conserve energy?).

My wife bought these, and I have no idea what type of roses these are. So it sounds like I didn't kill them, right? I need to look into how to deadhead them. I am a newer gardener, so I have heard the term but I haven't done it before.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@turfnsurf No they aren't dead. The flowers just got old and losing the petals is normal. The rose will put out new flowers at some point.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

bernstem said:


> @turfnsurf No they aren't dead. The flowers just got old and losing the petals is normal. The rose will put out new flowers at some point.


They were healthy, bright, and blooming nicely until I fertilized it. They definitely didn't look old. I'm disappointed at what happened.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

turfnsurf said:


> They were healthy, bright, and blooming nicely until I fertilized it. They definitely didn't look old. I'm disappointed at what happened.


Rose blooms last a couple weeks at most. The beauty of roses is that almost all of them will continue to bloom until winter. You can prune the dead blooms off and it will stimulate new ones.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I tend to overfertilize. I over manage them at times ala this year.

Three of grandmas roses (older than me!) are surviving thus far. Frequent water. No fertilizer on those. These were transplanted several years ago.

My wife tells me they are magic and cannot be killed.


----------

